# truck pix



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

Lets see some truck pixs :thumbsup:


----------



## johncavh (Jun 21, 2009)

show me yours i'll show you mine:laughing:


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

nice and clean did you do that for the photo or is it always clean


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

jvegas said:


> nice and clean did you do that for the photo or is it always clean


 It looks like that every morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

Anybody else?


----------



## uaplumber (Mar 22, 2009)

Are your gauges connected to the B-tank?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Heh, my truck looks like ****.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

my truck was the family ford windstar sorry no pixs ( now don't go fallen in love with her)


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> Are your gauges connected to the B-tank?


 
That's not a B-tank with a flare on the regulator outlet.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> Are your gauges connected to the B-tank?


 I don't see a b-tank in the picture


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

Its my nitrogen tank, extension cords in front of it.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

G 71 said:


> Its my nitrogen tank, extension cords in front of it.


That's what I thought it was from the female connector to the tank but wasn't sure what the connector would be for dry CO2.:blink:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> That's what I thought it was from the female connector to the tank but wasn't sure what the connector would be for dry CO2.:blink:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

hvaclover said:


>


 
Posting family pics now? Is that your mom or dad?


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

Still no more truck pics. Do you guys not have trucks, or no cameras?:laughing:


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

here is my van:thumbsup:


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

are those the service techs :laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> Posting family pics now? Is that your mom or dad?


At least he's working. J/K:001_tongue:


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

business is slow
the boss thought better looking service techs would help!


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

supertek65 said:


> business is slow
> the boss thought better looking service techs would help!


 that might just work :laughing:


----------



## QWERTY HVAC (Jan 31, 2010)

supertek65 said:


> here is my van:thumbsup:


I need to move!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

here's mine,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

Damn, that things a mess, at least you cleaned up the beer boxes.:laughing:


----------



## heating_seattle (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll take the girls, you can have the van haha


----------



## derk6986 (Dec 18, 2010)

Although not mine still a dream van gm Spartan service best of a truck and a van all in one. you dont have to heat or cool the whole thing is the main reason i dont like vans but trucks dont have the space a van does


----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

G 71 said:


> Damn, that things a mess, at least you cleaned up the beer boxes.:laughing:


 i reorganized................ it was ok till i had to hit the hooks..


----------



## HeyBob (Sep 27, 2009)

deleted by user


----------



## HeyBob (Sep 27, 2009)

Deleted By User


----------



## Hvaclife187 (Nov 28, 2014)

My rolling warehouse... Everything I need to do a retrofit right.


----------



## FortCollinsHVAC (Jan 22, 2015)

supertek65 said:


> here is my van:thumbsup:


nice van


----------



## FortCollinsHVAC (Jan 22, 2015)

Hvaclife187 said:


> My rolling warehouse... Everything I need to do a retrofit right.


Would you ever consider down sizing to a ford transit


----------

